# post pics of blue ice pearl on black base.



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

i want to paint my car this way, so an you please post examples of this combo. i looked for it in the search already. thanks in advance...


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

+ 2 i wanna see any ice pearl over black,, that would look sick im sure.. i was wanting to do violet ice over black base... im sure its nice


----------



## Lackin'onDuces (Sep 2, 2008)

Blk base w/ blue pearl...looks black at night but in the sun its looks like a navy blue


----------



## 7dippd-n-butr8 (Dec 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lackin'onDuces_@Feb 15 2010, 08:18 PM~16623228
> *Blk base w/ blue pearl...looks black at night but in the sun its looks like a navy blue
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

but is that a regular blue pearl? or ice pearl? looks good either way though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lackin'onDuces_@Feb 15 2010, 09:18 PM~16623228
> *Blk base w/ blue pearl...looks black at night but in the sun its looks like a navy blue
> 
> 
> ...


looks killer bro


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

please guys. i need some pics of the blue ice pearl. thanks again.


----------



## Lackin'onDuces (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 18 2010, 06:51 AM~16649806
> *but is that a regular blue pearl? or ice pearl? looks good either way though.
> *


It was shot as a 3 stage...it was a powder blue pearl (prob just the same as ice pearl) in an intercoat clear u can see the flake in it close up


----------

